# Test photo post from a new member



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

Just figuring out if & how photos post.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

OilValleyRy said:


> Just figuring out if & how photos post.
> View attachment 568032
> View attachment 568033


 Looks good. Works.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Looks like photos to me!


----------



## J.Albert1949 (Feb 3, 2018)

Photos look good.
Nice PC GP35.

For shots like the first photo, have you ever tried "focus stacking"?


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

J.Albert, I have not. I’m limited to an iphone & long outdated minolta for macro zoom moments.
P.S. going to take me a few tries to figure out how the imbed quote works.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

OilValleyRy said:


> J.Albert, I have not. I’m limited to an iphone & long outdated minolta for macro zoom moments.
> P.S. going to take me a few tries to figure out how the imbed quote works.


Just hit the reply on the selected post and the quote will show after you type what you want to reply.


----------



## 498cm3 (Jul 30, 2021)

Beautiful. 
Your ground cover looks amazing.

Sent from my moto e6 using Tapatalk


----------

